# Training the Sporting dog Via Operant Conditioning



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure if we're allowed to let folks know about another conversational/learning media so if not moderators just delete it. If folks are interested there is a Facebook group with the same title as the subject line. There are some extremely highly qualified trainers in the group. Thus far I find it very interesting and stimulating. It does get a bit technical at times. It is geared to training a sporting dog to work, so if you are looking for help with a baby pup-py potty training or growling I don't know how much benefit it would bring, other than perhaps learning Operant Conditioning training theory.

FYI

Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I joined the group and read some of the posts. Good information, and you've brought together a group of very knowledgeable dog people. I like it a lot.


----------

